# Tommy... Marlton, N.J. Tourney



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to attend the Jersey Tourney in March. It's closer for me to drive. Do you have the location so I can mapquest the drive. Also, can you or a fellow caster here recommend a reasonable hotel to stay for 3 nights. Is there anything going on that is of interest the day before the Tourney? This will be my 1st time attending. thanks in advance. Stevie


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

srg, I might be able to make this one. Where can I get more info? Philly Jack


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

try posting on this board
http://longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/
they are the sponsor.
charlie
(if posting this site is a no-no, just kill my reply)


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Try this *Google map page* for directions. The actual address for the field is 1047 Tuckerton Rd, Marlton, NJ 08053.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Try this *Google map page* for directions. The actual address for the field is 1047 Tuckerton Rd, Marlton, NJ 08053.


thanks Sarge, do you know if anything is going on the day before the Tournament?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Srg.

Weather permiting there is normally a practice day on the friday before the tourney. It is typically the "fun" day. Guys chat rods, reels and technique and offer help and advice to newer casters.

Lots of fun and worth the trip in itself.

tommy


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Srg.
> 
> Weather permiting there is normally a practice day on the friday before the tourney. It is typically the "fun" day. Guys chat rods, reels and technique and offer help and advice to newer casters.
> 
> ...


Tommy, thanks for chiming in. the tourney is falling out during the week. Wed. & Thurs. the 26th & 27th of March. Will the practice day be on Monday the 25th? What is a good time to show up on the "fun" day?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

srg said:


> Tommy, thanks for chiming in. the tourney is falling out during the week. Wed. & Thurs. the 26th & 27th of March. Will the practice day be on Monday the 25th? What is a good time to show up on the "fun" day?


The NE tournament is *April* 26 - 27, not March.

Here is the full schedule for Sport Cast USA events:

March 1 - 2 Southeast Open Shalotte NC 2007 awards will be handed out
April 12 Valentine S/C Open Crystal Beach TX
April 26 - 27 Northeast Open Marlton NJ 2007 awards will be handed out
May 24 - 25 US Open Berryville VA
Sept. 13 - 14 Nationals Marlton NJ


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Sgt_Slough said:


> The NE tournament is *April* 26 - 27, not March.
> 
> Here is the full schedule for Sport Cast USA events:
> 
> ...


thanks again, Sarge.


----------

